#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  Need Astm d380 issue 2012

## Atman salem

Please required standard ASTM D380 issue 2012 urgent

See More: Need Astm d380 issue 2012

----------


## fiber5

Please fond it un th link below :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Atman salem

Please if you can share this standard ASTM D380-2012 and thanks fiber5

----------


## Atman salem

> Please fond it un th link below :
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please if you can share this again ASTM D380-2012 and thanks fiber5

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

----------


## Atman salem

Thank you my friend pedrogarcia

----------


## Venna

Thanks for this post. My brother in**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] told me this forum.

----------

